# نماذج جاهزة لحصر الكميات و حساب فواتير المشاريع



## a.m (9 ديسمبر 2006)

الى اخواني المهندسين و المقاولين 
هذه نماذج جاهزة باستخدام اكسل لحساب فواتير المشاريع
النماذج من تصميمي ارجو ان تنال رضاكم و الله ولي التوفيق
اللهم تقبله مني خالصا لوجهك الكريم
نماذج الفواتير.zip​


----------



## eng.aymen (9 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## a.m (9 ديسمبر 2006)

لا شكر على و اجب اخي بل اشكرك على ردك الجميل


----------



## المجاز (9 ديسمبر 2006)

يعطيك العافيه ومشكور جدا


----------



## mokh (9 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر على المجهود العظيم


----------



## The Manager (9 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لك و جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## agui (9 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعلها الله لك صدقة جارية آمين


----------



## a.m (9 ديسمبر 2006)

الشكر لله اخواني ارجوا ان اكون اضفت ولو بالشئ القليل 
وبارك الله فيكم جميعا وان ردكم ليعطينني حفزا للمواصلة ان شاء الله


----------



## زيدان26 (10 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي الكريم
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## assm1976 (10 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا وتقبل من ومنك أعمالنا وجعلها خالصة لوجهه الكريم
مشكور أخي الحبيب


----------



## thecivill (10 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير ...
والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ENGRJAMAL74 (10 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى 
بدون مجاملة مشكور نماذج رائعة و مفيدة 
اعانك الله و وفقك و جزاك خيرا
م.جمال


----------



## zzaghal (10 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية أخي (م. ايمن).


----------



## Fouâd (10 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا أخي على المجهود.


----------



## sail (10 ديسمبر 2006)

,شكرا الاخ العزيز و جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## العقربي (10 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير على هذا العمل


----------



## descovery_2000 (10 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_frg (10 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك ربى خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## احمد الديب (10 ديسمبر 2006)

الله ينور يا بشمهندس وربنا يوفقك


----------



## المهندس هاني (10 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي الكريم
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## labeeb (10 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي على مجهودك
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## shrek (11 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً ، وشكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم ..

وننتظر منك المزيد دائماً ....


----------



## GRISH (11 ديسمبر 2006)

جيييييييييييييييييييد


----------



## تميم مازن (11 ديسمبر 2006)

شغل حلو .. جدا مهم .. كنت أتصور أنني أفضل من يضع حسابات الاكسل .. الان صرت الثاني
بارك الله فيك بالتوفيق


----------



## مزاجـــــي (11 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ماجد-الطائف (11 ديسمبر 2006)

*مشكووووووووووور*

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي


----------



## a.m (12 ديسمبر 2006)

اللهم لك الحمد 
منذ انضمامي لهذا الملتقى الاغلى على قلبي تمنيت من الله العزيز الكريم ان يمن علي في مساعدة اخوتي ولو بشئ بسيط وان اضيف في هذا الملتقى شئ من عملي الخاص 
فاللهم لك الحمد على ما انعمت علي في ارضاء اخواني ولك اللهم الحمد كل الحمد دائما و ابدا


----------



## مهندس سعيد الخليلي (16 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي الكريم
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## sulaimance (16 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير جهد أكثر من رائع


----------



## خالد الغنيم (16 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور على مجهودك


----------



## welly76 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

ma gssssrt ta baaasha


----------



## a.m (16 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي م.تميم مازن شكر على هذا الاطرء وبارك الله فيك على هذه المجاملة ولكن يا اخي ستبقى انت دائما في المقدمة ونحن خلفك 
اشكرك مرة اخرى على هذا الاطراء


----------



## Mu7ammad (16 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....
​​


----------



## harefaat58 (27 أبريل 2007)

مشكور على مجهودك


----------



## ناجي وبس (27 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك ومنتظرين الاكثر


----------



## مازن اللورد (27 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخويه عله تعبك


----------



## a.m (27 أبريل 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي في الله


Mu7ammad


harefaat58


ناجي وبس

مازن اللورد


اشكركم على ذوقكم 
و ارجو ان يلقى هذا العمل استحسانكم و رضاكم​*


----------



## a.m (27 أبريل 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يمكنكم اخوتي تحميل النسخة التالية و الخاصة بحساب الكميات 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=45365​*


----------



## garary (28 أبريل 2007)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## madonajo (28 أبريل 2007)

:33:شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## a.m (28 أبريل 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي

garary

madonajo


اشكر مروركم الكريم​*


----------



## Mohammad Al_Shamer (29 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## civileng_amira (29 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاك الله خيرا مجهود رائع

تمنياتىللجميع بالسعادة فى الدنيا و الأخرة


----------



## غدير القدومي (29 أبريل 2007)

بوركت أخي العزيز


----------



## حاتم المختار (29 أبريل 2007)

*جزاك الله الف خير مع الشكرو التقدير*


----------



## سيد طه محمد (29 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك و جعله فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## حاتم المختار (29 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## a.m (29 أبريل 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي


Mohammad Al_Shamer

civileng_amira

غدير القدومي

حاتم المختار

سيد طه محمد

اشكر مروركم الكريم , اتمنى من الله ان يلقى هذا العمل قبولكم و رضاكم ​*


----------



## حاتم المختار (29 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لهذه النماذج مع التقدير


----------



## a.m (29 أبريل 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

حياك الله اخي

 حاتم 

ارجو ان تنال رضاك 

اشكر اهتمامك و كرمك و ذوقك 

اخوك ايمن مهنا​*


----------



## abd elrahman 55778 (1 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزاك الله خير


----------



## BeGe (1 مايو 2007)

شكرا علي مجهودك و إلي الامام دائما ....................


----------



## جامعة فلسطين (1 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووووووور أخي على مجهودك ... ودمت ذخراً للملتقى ...

تحياتي


----------



## ابو حمزة الفلسطيني (1 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووور جدا 
وإن شاء الله يكون بميزان حسناتك
واتمنى لك التقدم و النجاح


----------



## a.m (2 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي 

abd elrahman 55778



BeGe

جامعة فلسطين


ابو حمزة الفلسطيني

شاكرا مروركم الكريم 

و اسأل الله العفو و الرضا لنا جميعا​*


----------



## jamal_hammad (2 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور اخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (2 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohammed123 (3 مايو 2007)

مشكور جزيل الشكر يا باشمهندس علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## mahood (5 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م / محمد عبده (6 مايو 2007)

اللهم بارك لك فى علمك وعملك


----------



## ebdaa4eim (6 مايو 2007)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## a.m (8 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم احبتي في الله 

jamal_hammad

دايووو

mohammed123 

mahood

م / محمد عبده

ebdaa4eim

اشكركم كل الشكر على هذه الكلمات الرقيقة 

بارك الله لكم و فيكم 
مشكورين على مروركم الكريم​*


----------



## سرميطا (8 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك أخي على ما تفضلت به 
الله يجازبك بدل الحسنة حسنات انشاء الله


----------



## حسن جابر (9 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا علي مجهودك ومساعدة اخوانك


----------



## بتول (9 مايو 2007)

دائما نرى منك المفيد 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (9 مايو 2007)

بصراحة انت نشيط و اللهم صلي على النبي والمزيد من المشاركات


----------



## a.m (9 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي

سرميطا

حسن جابر

بتول

عبد الرحمن - عمان

اشكركم على كركمكم الذي افضتم به علي

اخي الكريم سرميطا
جزاك الله كل خير , و دمت سالما 
اشكر لطفك و ذوقك 

اخي الكريم  حسن جابر

لا شكر على واجب , شكرا لمرورك الكريم

اختي الكريمة  بتول
اشكر مجاملتك و ارجوا ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم بي دائما بحول الله 

اخي الحبيب عبد الرحمن

دائما تتكرم علي بلطفك و كرمك و مجاملاتك 

تعجز الكلامات عن شكرك اخي الحبيب 

ارجو ان اكون عند حسن الظن دوما ان شاء الله ​*


----------



## الخطيب (10 مايو 2007)

ملف Bdf
لايعمل
الخطيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب


----------



## a.m (11 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




الخطيب قال:



ملف Bdf
لايعمل
الخطيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب

أنقر للتوسيع...


:81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81: 

انت بتقصد ايه انا مش عارف

الملف المرفق هو ملف اكسل مش BDF

وله انت قصدك حاجة تانية 

مشكور على مرورك الكريم

:56: :56: :56: :56: :56: :56: 

:84: :84: :84: :84: :84: :84: 




​*


----------



## ضيغم العراق (12 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله اخي خير الجزاء عمل رائع تستحق عليه الاشادة والثناء,تقبل تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## a.m (12 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



ضيغم العراق قال:



جزاك الله اخي خير الجزاء عمل رائع تستحق عليه الاشادة والثناء,تقبل تحياتي واحترامي

أنقر للتوسيع...


بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم و جزاك الله كل خير

مشكور اخي الكريم على رقيق كلماتك 

كل الاحترام و الاعتزاز بكم اخي الحبيب​*


----------



## علي الكبير (12 مايو 2007)

ارك الله فيك وفي جهودك وادامك الله تعالى وجزاك خيرا"


----------



## نهله عماد (13 مايو 2007)

thank u very much


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (13 مايو 2007)

اخي الغالي الكريم جدا ايمن مهنا

انت تفيض علينا بعلمك ومعلوماتك
وهذه اضافة نسأل الله تعالى
ان تكون لك علم ينتفع به

ولا املك الا ان ادعو الله لك
بقبول عملك الراقي النافع المفيد هذا

جزاك الله كل خير
وجعل اعمالك خالصة له واثابك عليها خير الثواب​


----------



## ميدوميزو2 (13 مايو 2007)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس


----------



## a.m (13 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم جميعا احبتي في الله

علي الكبير

نهله عماد

نهر النيييل

ميدوميزو2

اشكركم جزيل الشكر على رقيق الكلمات , و اسأل الله ان يجعل في هذا العمل كل الفائدة التى ارجو لكم

اخي الغالي نهر النييل 

احمد الله على مرورك بعد طول غياب ليطمئن قلبي على احبتي , و كيف ان كان عبق الكلمات تفيض منه كل هذه الدعوات 

مشكور جدا جدا اخي الحبيب , و الحمد لله رب العالمين​*


----------



## impire (30 يونيو 2007)

كالعادة ممتاز ...


----------



## a.m (30 يونيو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

impire

مشكور جدا على مجاملتك اللطيفة 

اتمنى من الله ان اكون دوما عند حسن ظنكم بي​*


----------



## ام نورا (2 يوليو 2007)

مجهود طيب بارك الله لك في علمك ونفعك به وجعل ماتمنحنا منه صدقة جارية لك باذن الله


----------



## A.LOTFYY (3 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## mshafey (4 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## a.m (5 يوليو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم اخواني

ام نورا

A.LOTFYY

mshafey

جزاكم الله كل خير

مشكورين على المرور الكريم​*


----------



## الحلفاوي (5 يوليو 2007)

a.m قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​*
> 
> *بارك الله فيكم جميعا احبتي في الله*​
> *علي الكبير*​
> ...


شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (5 يوليو 2007)

thx alot and i hope the best for you


----------



## عمروعرفات (5 يوليو 2007)

*الهندسة المدنية*

_السلام عليكم _
_ عمرو عرفات يحييكم _
_لو سمحتو اريد معلومات كافيه _
_ :55: :31: _
_ // كيف ابني منزل //_
_ ويسعدكم الله _
_ من مصر المطلوب خطوات البناء مرفقه با الصور للتوضيح:80:_


_:1: :78: :3: _


----------



## توفيق قشلان (6 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا و أحسن إليك


----------



## alshahrour (6 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمروعرفات (6 يوليو 2007)

_السلام عليكم _
_عمرو عرفات يحييكم _
_لو سمحتو اريد معلومات كافيه _
_:55: :31: _
_// كيف ابني منزل //_
_ويسعدكم الله _
_من مصر المطلوب خطوات البناء مرفقه با الصور للتوضيح:80:_


_:1: :78: :3: _


----------



## a.m (6 يوليو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم اخواني الكرام

الحلفاوي

E.Mohamed Hendy

عمروعرفات

توفيق قشلان

alshahrour

مشكورين على مروركم الكريم

جزاكم الله كل خير على كريم دعواكم
​*


----------



## civilworks (11 يوليو 2007)

حياك الله يا اخ الاسلام
ودمت لنا ذخرا


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (12 يوليو 2007)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (14 يوليو 2007)

مشكور جداااااااااايا باشمهندس


----------



## almass (15 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخى على المجهود


----------



## ناهده (15 يوليو 2007)

الله يعطيك ألعافيه وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علي سعد علي (15 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على مجهودك الوفير


----------



## a.m (15 يوليو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم احبتي في الله

civilworks

محمود الطحاوي

م/ عصام قاسم

almass

ناهده

علي سعد علي

جزاكم الله كل خير 

مشكورين على مروركم الكريم

ارجو من الله ان اكون وفقت في تقديم هذا العمل لكم جميعا ​*


----------



## solom202003 (22 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## tigerbeat007 (23 يوليو 2007)

Thank you very much


----------



## عممر (23 يوليو 2007)

أريد كتاب لتعليم برنامج الروبوت لتصميم الأنشائات ,ولكم التوفيق


----------



## a.m (25 يوليو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم اخواني الكرام

solom202003

tigerbeat007

عممر

جزاكم الله خيرا و مشكورين على مروركم الكريم

ارجوا ان ينال هذا العمل استحسانكم و رضاكم 

اخي الغالي عممر , للاسف اخي لا يوجد عندي مطلبك فتقبل اعتزاري

و دمتم جميعا بكل خير​*


----------



## romah (14 أغسطس 2007)

اول الغيث قطره بارك الله فيك ولامثالك ممن يثرون هذا المنتدى العظيم


----------



## النافذة (14 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم وبارك الله فيك 
اخي العزيز هناك مشكلة واحدة لاحظتها وكاد تكون مشكلة عامة وهي اللغة المستعملة .حيث يتم استعمال مصطلحات من اللغة العامية وبالتي لا يمكن التواصل بينالمهندسين وهذا ما لاحظته عند شراء كتب هندسة المدنية والمترجمة في مصر مثلا او الاردن فمن الصعب التواصل لاستخدام اصطلاحات خاصة بالبلد وليس اصطلاحات علمية بحته
وعلى العموم سوف اقوم بتجربة البرنامج وارسل اليك اي ملاحظات ان وجدت وانشاء الله لا توجد
اخوك
المهندس المدني
معن ال- جميل
مكتب النافذة - العراق


----------



## الملكي (15 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر يابش مهندس ايمن عملك اكثر من روعه ويزيك ربنا الجنه قل اميييييييين


----------



## كاظم الجناني (15 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك على هذا النموذج ، أسأل الله التوفيق و مزيدا من التقدم


----------



## jamaika3003 (15 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا أخي على المجهود و جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## عصام قاسم (16 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (16 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا الاخ العزيز و جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## المهندس اثير (17 أغسطس 2007)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## TFYECHE (18 أغسطس 2007)

merci et bonne continuité


----------



## Rasha.Sh (20 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا كتير عنجد كلمة شكرا كتير قليلة 
قديش راح يفيد شكرا


----------



## إبراهيم آل حمرة (20 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك وزاد من أمثالك


----------



## abo Sara Faraj (20 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما


----------



## دمعة الماسة (20 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## WENSH82 (20 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله عنا خيراَ وزادك الله علماَ نافعا.


----------



## ماجد العراقي (21 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بك


----------



## ناصر مطاوع (4 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا الاخ العزيز


----------



## رضا عرابى (4 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ميدو40002000 (6 سبتمبر 2007)

صثفقثفقثلا قلقفءؤ بيبيغ


----------



## a.m (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم خيرا 

romah

النافذة

الملكي

كاظم الجناني

jamaika3003

عصام قاسم

عبد الرحمن - عمان

المهندس اثير

TFYECHE

Rasha.Sh

إبراهيم آل حمرة

abo Sara Faraj

دمعة الماسة

WENSH82

ماجد العراقي

ناصر مطاوع

رضا عرابى

ميدو40002000

مشكورين على ذوقكم و كرمكم و مجاملتكم الرقيقة 

اسأل الله ان يكون هذا العمل فيه كل الفائدة التى ارجوها لكم ​*


----------



## حسامنت (11 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا ورمضان كريم


----------



## فادي الخطيب (26 سبتمبر 2007)

انا عايز اسالك سؤال لوسمحت انا لسة بدرس وبعشق ادارة المشاريع بس للاسف الكلية مش عارفة توجهني . قولي ابتدي من فين ولا اعمل ايه وشكرا على كل اللي بتعملو بجد ربنا يحميك يا رب


----------



## فادي الخطيب (3 أكتوبر 2007)

لو سامحتو حد يساعدني انا لسة بدرس وحابب ادارة المشاريع بس مش عارف ابتدي في العلم ده بايه ومنين وشكرا


----------



## a.m (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

رمضان كريم اخي الكريم

حسامنت

فادي الخطيب

مشكورين على المرور الكريم

اخي فادي يمكنك الذهاب الى ملتقى الادارة و ان شاء الله ستجد كل ما تحتاج​*


----------



## محمود شهاب (3 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جنو (3 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا للاخ العزيز م.ايمن وربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
سوف اجربها وامدك بملاحظاتي انشاء الله لتعم الفائده


----------



## م اسلام سلطان (3 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس الجهني (3 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا الاخ العزيز و جزاك الله عنا كل خيراً


----------



## engramy (6 نوفمبر 2007)

ألف شكر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهم (11 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور ويعطيك العافية


----------



## c.murad (11 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور والله يا اطيب


----------



## ربيع الروح (13 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك وهذا ما نبحث عنه لثراء مكتبنا من البرامج المفيده


----------



## فادي الخطيب (18 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fahad22 (18 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور على الجهد


----------



## loved_boy (19 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....


----------



## احمد غنيم (19 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 
جزاك الله خيرا 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سالم الناصر (1 ديسمبر 2007)

الشكر قليل بحقكم


----------



## 7oot (1 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور الله يعطيك الف عافية وصحة

الحـــــــــــــــــــوت


----------



## mousad1210 (2 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعلها الله لك صدقة جارية آمين


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (2 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم:28:


----------



## kembel67 (2 ديسمبر 2007)

ماشاء الله 
حاجه جميله جدا


----------



## alimo2000 (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكرا ونرجو المزيد*

شكرا اخى وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فتوح (2 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً

أخي أيمن وبارك لكم في عملكم


----------



## عزمي حماد (2 ديسمبر 2007)

:31: ما لقيت كلمة أجمل من الله يجزيك الخير :12:


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (13 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس ابوملاك (13 فبراير 2008)

مشكور ويعطيك العافية


----------



## ashraf safan (13 فبراير 2008)

مجهود متميز ياباشمهندس


----------



## adnansalman (14 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng.zsm (14 فبراير 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله الف خير 
الله يجعل عملك بميزان حسناتك 
بالفعل مجهود رائع


----------



## ابو مهدي2007 (15 فبراير 2008)

*العراق*

اشكرك اخي العزيز على هذا الجهد الكبير 
ووفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## Eng.Zizo (15 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## رياض450 (15 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ka66is (18 فبراير 2008)

احسنت احسن الله اليك


----------



## سلفارا (18 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير مع وافر الشكر والتقدير 

برجا مساعدتي بموضوع مطروح باسم انا معماريه واللي ماهيدخل


----------



## على الهامل (18 فبراير 2008)

شكرآ و بارك الله فيك:55:


----------



## محمد دشنا (18 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جمالبنا (18 فبراير 2008)

مجهودك رائع وفي ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## البلال80 (18 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس126 (18 فبراير 2008)

شكرا م.أيمن فعلا مجهد جيد


----------



## عمر@ (1 مارس 2008)

يعطيك العافية أخي العزيز و جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## صلاح الحسيني (1 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك أخي على هذا العمل


----------



## ahmed_civil (15 مارس 2008)

شكرا اخى........


----------



## ahmed_civil (15 مارس 2008)

موضوعك جميل


----------



## غراف (7 أبريل 2008)

انا اى حاجة عايز انزلها مابتنزلشز...............................عمل اية


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (7 مايو 2008)

رائع دوما اخونا الكريم المعطاء a.m

اخي ايمن مهنا

لماذا لم نرك في الملتقى منذ فترة ؟

لعل المانع خيرا

نراك بخير دوما ان شاء الله


----------



## مصطفى محمد يوسف (8 مايو 2008)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## مطلك سليمان (8 مايو 2008)

عافاك الله واعانك ووفقك --انه نعم المولى ونعم القدير


----------



## يقيني بالله (8 مايو 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير 
وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك...
والى الامام


----------



## moharram777 (26 مايو 2008)




----------



## أبو البراء أحمد (18 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو البراء أحمد (18 يونيو 2008)

الملفات غير موجودة يا أخي البشمهندس 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## civil_eng_elkady (18 يونيو 2008)

الف شكر على النمادج


----------



## body55 (19 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعلها الله لك صدقة جارية آمين


----------



## body55 (19 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعلها الله لك صدقة جارية آمينcccccccccccccc


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (18 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر على المجهود العظيم


----------



## إنشائي طموح (19 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي


----------



## ابا الحارث العربي (19 يوليو 2008)

أخي مشكور على الموضوع بس النماذج تنزل فاضية الفولدر فاضي مافيه شي أرجو التأكد من محتوى المرفقات أو التوجيه في طريقة الإنزال


----------



## عاشقة الوحدة (20 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## medo84 (21 يوليو 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## medo84 (21 يوليو 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## medo84 (21 يوليو 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## شاعر الشاعري (25 يوليو 2008)

مشكور على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## العبقرية (26 يوليو 2008)

مشكور جدا يا بشمهندس وللامام دائما
فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## حاتم دراج (29 يوليو 2008)

*[مشكور على مجهودك الطيب*

[مشكور على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## فاضل الفتلاوي (30 يوليو 2008)

موضوع جيد شكرا جزيلا


----------



## راعي شبوة (21 أغسطس 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## سربوت نت (10 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## madjabr (10 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الجهد المبذول


----------



## نور الجزائرية (10 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا و جازاك الله كل خير


----------



## iraqivisionary (11 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (11 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (11 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا الك على مشاركتك


----------



## م إبراهيم الترهوني (13 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الصاعق010 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## houssam_f (13 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام و أنت بألف خير


----------



## حمورابي العراقي (17 سبتمبر 2008)

نشكرك على المجهود الكبير ومزيد من التقدم.


----------



## أبو جمانة المصري (17 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هادي المهندس (18 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز لا اعرف لماذا لا يفتح عندي هذا الملف ارجوا الرد لاني محتاجه جدا


----------



## احمدالاسود (22 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ARCH-TAWFIK (24 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خير


----------



## الفاتح نورى (24 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالد قدورة (26 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك اللة فيك يا اخي


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*مشكور*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## هانى على احمد (29 سبتمبر 2008)

شىء هايل حقيقى


----------



## ابو تهانى (29 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## الخيارين (29 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي على المجهود وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## kaiser (30 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (30 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد حسين طرابيه (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا لك و جزاك الله الف خير*


----------



## ابو تهانى (14 أكتوبر 2008)

لك كل الحب والتقدير يا أخى.


----------



## ميدوحبيبة (15 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا على مجهودك يا هندسة


----------



## م أحمد حجاب (25 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يا مهندس ايمن وان شاء الله تكون فى ميزان حسناتك الى يوم القيامة :14:


----------



## وسام صبيح نوري (25 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية ومشكووووووووور


----------



## احمد ابو شقير (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا كتير الك ا اخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamaey (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*م. أيمن*

جزاكم الله خيرا
لكم منا كامل التهانى مقرونة بأسمى معانى الإحترام والتقدير


----------



## zmry1965 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## البوليتكنك (8 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور ويعطيك العافية


----------



## يوسف عبد (9 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك لله كل خير


----------



## rwmam (9 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيك ويجازيك بالخير في الدنيا والاخره


----------



## مريام 2 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اتمنى ان اكون مشتركة جيدة في هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## م حسناء (10 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## SALAR2005 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

لم يتم تحميل الملف هناك خطا


----------



## fariedeldiasty (20 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## روحي تحبه (20 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفعنا الله بعلمك تسلم ايدك


----------



## tbuly (20 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعلها الله لك صدقة جارية آمين


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 يناير 2009)

تبارك الله
مجهود رائع وموضوع يستحق التقيم
جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## راسم النعيمي (21 يناير 2009)

الف شكر وجوزيت خيرا


----------



## اشرف زكى البدرى (21 يناير 2009)

مجهود عظيم وعمل رائع 
جزاك الله خيرا وتقبل من ومنك أعمالنا وجعلها خالصة لوجهه الكريم


----------



## mhmdmkrm (27 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## yasser_max (28 يناير 2009)

مجهود رائع ...

لدي بعض الملاحظات بخصوص ورقة الاكسل

من الممكن أن تستخدم خاصية data validation وذلك لتحديد ادخالات بعض الخلايا

مثلا عند ادخال الوحدات عندما يضغط المستخدم على الخلية تنسدل قائمة تحتوي على أنواع الوحدات المتاحة

وهكذا

أي مساعدة بهذا الخصوص أنا جاهز 

مرة أخرى لك كل التحية على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## المهندس أبوطلال (28 يناير 2009)

ألف شكر على مجهودك وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله ،،،


----------



## هبه الشاطر (30 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## anwerbasha (30 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير و الف شكرررررررررررررر


----------



## mada207 (1 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## salim salim (1 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا على المجهود الطيب*

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك و شكرا


----------



## eng.reemoz (1 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير على المجهود الرااااااااااااائع


----------



## mido158 (3 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## قلم معماري (20 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراعلي المجهود الرائع


----------



## الغالي احمد (21 فبراير 2009)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــور
مع خاص تحياتي​


----------



## eng.ali sabah (21 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عاشق السهر (22 فبراير 2009)

لك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ايمن حسين (24 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على جهودكم


----------



## mastr100 (24 فبراير 2009)

شكرأ اخى الكريم وجزالك الله الف خير


----------



## عمرو فرج ذكى (24 فبراير 2009)

مشكورا على مجهودك العظيم


----------



## عمرو فرج ذكى (24 فبراير 2009)

انا سعيد جدا بالانضمام لهذا المنتدى


----------



## عمرو فرج ذكى (24 فبراير 2009)

ممكن اى c v جاهزة للتعديل مشكورا


----------



## mohammed_abani (24 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور على المجهود الرائع جزالك الله خير بس ليا رجاء
عايز طريقه يدويه لحساب كميه الحديد فى اى مخطط


----------



## عمرو فرج ذكى (24 فبراير 2009)

ممكن ؤ ر جاهزة للتعديل جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمرو فرج ذكى (24 فبراير 2009)

ممكن cv جاهزة للتعديل جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فهد السعيد (25 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

منشكور اخوي والله يعطيك الصحة والعافية


----------



## Eng-yousef (25 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا" انا عضو جديد فى الموقع


----------



## Eng-yousef (25 فبراير 2009)

انا مهندس مدنى متخرج منذ 3 سنوات


----------



## abdulraof (25 فبراير 2009)

شكرا أخي على المجهود.


----------



## ابراهيم الصبري (26 فبراير 2009)

الله يعينك ويعطيك العافيه على هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## youssef99 (27 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك واكثر الله من امثالك اخوك المهندس يوسف


----------



## عبدالله رمضان ن (28 فبراير 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## markovic (28 فبراير 2009)

*مشكور اخي الكريم وجزاك الله عنا خيرا
*
​


----------



## اسامة على محمد (6 مايو 2009)

*شكرا لك و جزاك الله الف خير*


----------



## اسامة على محمد (6 مايو 2009)

*الشكر لله اخواني ارجوا ان اكون اضفت ولو بالشئ القليل 
وبارك الله فيكم جميعا وان ردكم ليعطينني حفزا للمواصلة ان شاء الله*​


----------



## psk aufhk (8 مايو 2009)

الف شكر ولكم منى التحيه


----------



## psk aufhk (8 مايو 2009)

متشكر جددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد


----------



## en_maher (10 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## beretvert (11 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع من عضو أروع
شكرا لك أخي العزيز 
و تقبل تحياتي


----------



## المهندس السيابي (14 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير يابشمهندس، مجهود جبار تشكر عليه


----------



## aassaker (24 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## الرجل العنيد (24 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير على مجهودك
وتقبل مروري


----------



## مسلم (24 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## اشرف محمد العوض (24 مايو 2009)

غاية فى الروعة
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## hassanaki (3 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سامي السلامي (3 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير على المجهود الرائع

وربنا يوفقك


----------



## م/أسامة (6 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً ونفع بك


----------



## Architect.Mohammed (10 يونيو 2009)

والله يسلمو ايدك يا اخوي
الف الف شكر إلك
وانشاء الله نستفيد منو انا وغيري


----------



## odwan (10 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورفع قدرك وعلمك كل ماتتمنى تعلمه وأسأل الله العلي العظيم أن يوفقنا جميعا لما فيه خير البلاد والعباد
وألف ألف شكر وتقدير


----------



## امير الصباح (10 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا و ان شاء الله يستفاد الجميع من النماذج


----------



## gadag (21 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وأنتم بخير
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك

*


----------



## gadag (21 يونيو 2009)

*,شكرا الاخ العزيز و جزاك الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## kenza (22 يونيو 2009)

merci akhi 3la lmawdou3


----------



## سارة العراقية (23 يونيو 2009)

مشكوريين وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو محمود (23 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
والموضوع جميل


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (23 يونيو 2009)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## engmahmoud80 (30 يونيو 2009)

thanx ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## الطيب المشرف (30 يونيو 2009)

اريد كتاب عن تصميم شبكة المياه والصرف الصحي


----------



## moh_re110 (2 يوليو 2009)

*********************** جزاك الله خير*********************************


----------



## ahmshaer (15 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 


لا تكن بالعيش مجروح الفؤاد .... إنما الرزق على رب العباد


----------



## mamdooo2008 (15 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## مزن محمود (15 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور
و جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## احمد فتحي رشوان (16 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا لك و جزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## hassan moharram (16 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## أبوالنصر (16 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس الحياة77 (16 يوليو 2009)

*مشكور على مجهودك الطيب بارك الله بيك*​


----------



## attiastars (16 يوليو 2009)

الله يسعدك والف شكر لك يا اخي


----------



## mdsayed (17 يوليو 2009)

*الف شكر على المجهود العظيم*​


----------



## صادق ثامر (20 يوليو 2009)

نشكرك على هذه الجهود و بارك الله أعمالك


----------



## سخبكثص (27 يوليو 2009)

mreci
merci merci merci merci


----------



## محمد السواكنى (27 يوليو 2009)

مجهود رائع وقيم بورك فيك وعليك من خلاصة طيبة


----------



## ايمن حسين (29 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهودكم


----------



## زيادطارق (29 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك مساهمة قيمة وممتعة


----------



## wewa (29 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
لكن هل يوجد لديك جدول خاص بمشاريع البنية التحتية ( المرافق المتكاملة )


----------



## COUCOU0305 (5 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## sameh79 (10 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## حـسن (10 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير

الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسام الزهري (6 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير على مجهودكم


----------



## النجاري (7 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور ياراقي مجهود متميز جزيت عنا خيرا


----------



## حازم مالك (7 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور...عايز فيديو تعليم حساب الكميات او كتب مبسطة له او برنامج شامل يغني عن كل ذلك.


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (7 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## munif1976 (21 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## عبود اكرم (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووور اخى على البرنامج


----------



## محمودشمس (24 سبتمبر 2009)

الف الف شكر علي المجهود الجميل


----------



## mahmoudelshamy78 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## وائل103 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## السمهر (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*يعطيك العافيه ومشكور *​


----------



## eng_muhhaned (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكروتقدير*

مشكور وجزيت خيرا"


----------



## محمد دهشورى (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور جداوجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## همت هشام (28 يناير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*

شكرا شكرا شكرا اخى المهندس وجزاك الله عنا كل خير
غفر الله لنا ولك ورزقك طريق الهداية


----------



## احمد_سلوم (28 يناير 2010)

شكرأأأأأأأأ جزيلا


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (29 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## basheer al-ali (29 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخ ايمن وفقك الله


----------



## mohamedsamy (3 فبراير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## م.عمار القيسي (3 فبراير 2010)

مشششكووووورين


----------



## حسن محمد مبارك (4 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## m_elsayegh (18 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا لمجهودك الر ائع


----------



## m_elsayegh (18 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hhe88 (19 مارس 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## Senior Manager (19 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيكم ، و جزاكم الله خير 
و جعله في ميزان حسناتكم إن شاء الله.


----------



## Hosni Abdul Alim (20 مارس 2010)

نفع الله بك واستخدمك لطاعته وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.ha (20 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hardyheart (20 مارس 2010)

أشكرك أخي على مجهودك.


----------



## مهندسة الأزهر (4 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed alfaqeh (4 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## روان عبدالله رضوان (4 أبريل 2010)

يعطيك العافية جهود مباركة ان شاء الله


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (11 أبريل 2010)

*الله يبارك فيك000000مع التقدير*


----------



## جميل8 (19 أبريل 2010)

مشكور نتمنى المزيد من أفكارك 

وفقك الله


----------



## mohamedsabry9099 (19 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المعمرون (19 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## fawaz5332 (4 يونيو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه يا مهندس ايمن والله انك فرجت عني كربه الله يكتب اجرك ياخوي


----------



## aref426 (30 يونيو 2010)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## تاج الشباب (5 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم أخي
حاولت احملة عدات مرات مايرضى يفتح معايا ايش السبب؟ لان تظهر لي رسالة ان هناك خطا وقد حاولت من عدة أجهزة 



ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## titobaher (20 أغسطس 2010)

thaaaaaanksssssss


----------



## فنتازي (21 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور على البرنامج


----------



## abu 7assan (21 أغسطس 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير يا طيب


----------



## krypton (22 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## بنت قاريونس (1 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك علي هذا الاثراء الكبير لمكتبتنا العلميه جعلها الله لك في ميزان حسناتك باذنه تعالي ،ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## mdsayed (1 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## eng_dede_gamal (1 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودك


----------



## محمد دهشورى (2 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m m a (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الله يعطيكم العافيه علي مجهوداتكم


----------



## m m a (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد شرح برنامج ايتاب للمهندس ايمن قنديل جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد السواكنى (11 نوفمبر 2010)

النماذج مصممة بطريقة عملية وفعالة جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اياد عبدالهادي (11 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على مجهودك الرائع و ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Eng.Ah.m (11 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حسام الحسني (6 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## مهندسه دعاء1 (6 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ذايد2030 (10 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو العطا (10 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير وازادك من علمه ومشكور


----------



## mahmoud yassin (10 فبراير 2011)

mashkooooooor


----------



## haedar alrobae (12 فبراير 2011)

مشكور يا غالي


----------



## mezohazoma (4 يونيو 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ثعيلي (4 يونيو 2011)

*مشكور على مجهودك الطيب*​


----------



## سموري (6 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير يا غالي


----------



## أحمد هنون (6 يونيو 2011)

شكرا وياريت المزيد وربنا يوفقك


----------



## MOURAD1980 (7 يونيو 2011)

*الف شكر على المجهود العظيم اخي*​


----------



## mousad1210 (7 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وتقبل من ومنك أعمالنا وجعلها خالصة لوجهه الكريم
مشكور أخي الحبيب


----------



## معمر السمومي (2 يوليو 2011)

شكرا الف الف شكر


----------



## H - M (12 يوليو 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## mehena (27 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## wagih khalid (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## khamis jassim (4 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا لك


----------



## مأمون عبيد الياسين (4 يناير 2012)

عمل ومجهود رائع 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد التجاني جعفر (4 يناير 2012)

*مشكور على مجهودك *​


----------



## فراس الحبال (18 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ASHRAF100 (18 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## bjalil (23 فبراير 2012)

*مشكور على مجهودك الطيب*​


----------



## s214759 (12 مارس 2012)

وفقك الله


----------



## احمد ابوشهاب (12 مارس 2012)

*عمل حلو ومفيد جدا*


----------



## ktheeb (14 مارس 2012)

*الله يعطيكم العافيه*


----------



## engineerAsaad (15 مارس 2012)

*شكرا*

*مشكور اخي الكريم
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا*​


----------



## لأسماء أماني (6 يونيو 2012)

الله يوفقك للخير دائما شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## محمد على هندسه (6 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Lord6x6 (9 يونيو 2012)

جزاك ربي ألف خير ووالديك يا مبدع

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور

​


----------



## ahb301 (10 يونيو 2012)

مشكور....هل اجد لديك تسعيرمواد لمشروع عمارة سكنية مساحتها2500م2 في السعودية


----------



## نجم الدين حسن بخيت (10 يونيو 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## engbekeir (12 أغسطس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## osama01313 (12 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## abedodeh (12 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abedodeh (12 أغسطس 2012)

a.m قال:


> الى اخواني المهندسين و المقاولين
> هذه نماذج جاهزة باستخدام اكسل لحساب فواتير المشاريع
> النماذج من تصميمي ارجو ان تنال رضاكم و الله ولي التوفيق
> اللهم تقبله مني خالصا لوجهك الكريم


اخي الفاضل وين الرابط مش شايف اي روابط اعذرني وشكرا


----------



## عصمت حسنى (12 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا لك و جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ash444 (12 أغسطس 2012)

Thank you


----------



## مهندس عماد ابوحمزة (10 سبتمبر 2012)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع شكرا على مجهودك*​*


----------



## محمد النواري (10 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد عادل مرسى (10 سبتمبر 2012)

اشكرك على مجهودك


----------



## حمزهههههه (10 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## eng.aim91 (10 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## محب الليل (26 أكتوبر 2013)

اتقدمم بالشكر لجميع المهندسين المتواجدين في هذا المنتدى الرائع الذي يثبت للكل ان العالم العربي العالم الاول بالتوفيق للجميع والله معكم في كل حال


----------



## م. تامر الشامى (26 أكتوبر 2013)

معقول كمية كل هذه الصفحات المليئة بالشكر فقط على الموضوع


----------



## ahmadnoor1 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*hiiiiiiiiiii*

win modoe7


----------



## civil en.ali (28 أكتوبر 2013)

شكررررررااا


----------



## هلوتس (29 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## engmohammmadtarek (30 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shedid75 (30 أكتوبر 2013)

tnksssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## انس عبدالله (30 أكتوبر 2013)

يعطيك العافيه ومشكور جد


----------



## mohamedazab (30 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووور جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبدالله غنوي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## metkal (11 يناير 2014)

يعطيك العافيه ومشكور جدا


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (11 يناير 2014)

:20: جزاكم الله كل خير و نفع الله بنا وبكم :20:​
​​


----------



## يوسف علي عقيدة (6 فبراير 2014)

لااله الا الله


----------



## ra7eeem (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكور


----------



## m.abdalla (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكور


----------



## احمد الراجل (19 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (14 نوفمبر 2020)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

